# Refilling Beer Gas Cylinders



## mistylane (17/1/09)

Gday - long time between brews!

Anyway mate of mine has just purhcased a kegerator to siphon off his home brew, however I has some co2 bottles that I need refilled (from a closed pub a mate used to own).

I have heard the old stories about having to hire cylinders - $200 p/a!! But is there someone that refills co2 cylinders for a decent price in Melbourne without all the hoop-la that seems to enthrust upon us?

Of is there another solution - sorry not ofay with home setups!


----------



## wambesi (18/1/09)

Hiring usually costs about $130 a year and you can buy them outright for about $300 and get refils from homebrew shops etc, check out http://www.mykegonlegs.com.au/ for details on buying your own.

As for refilling other cylinders I can't help as I don't even own one yet (using sodastream bottles) but I'm sure someone will be able to, as plenty of people use converted fire extinguishers and get them filled around the place.


----------



## mistylane (20/1/09)

Thanks for that - still after a location in Melbourne that will refill a cylinder (home brew shop), as I notice the website supplied only does swaps in Melbourne.


----------



## kenlock (20/1/09)

Try United Fire Equipment Services in Moorabbin. 9553 1112

I'm pretty sure that Australian Home Brewing in Oakleigh use them to refill the Mykegonlegs. When buying mine from there I'm sure I was told that I could either bring it back for a swap or get UFES to refill. Cost difference was going to be about 50c, but you get to keep the cylinder that you've looked after and no the age of.

I've yet to reach the stage where I need to refill so haven't rung them myself, but would be interested in the result.

Edit: correcting name of company


----------



## cdbrown (20/1/09)

Just call the local homebrew stores or even u-brew-it if there's any nearby. Let them know what type of bottle you have and they'll let you know if they can or not. The stores generally won't touch an extinguisher because they don't have the fittings to match.


----------



## goomboogo (20/1/09)

mistylane, you'll find that many co2 filling agents will be reluctant to fill a bottle where ownership cannot be verified. In this case the gas bottles from the pub your mate used to own are not the legal property of yourself or the former publican and an agent may be wary about filling them for this reason. Another consideration is the test date of the cylinder. If it is out of date you will be hard pressed finding anyone to fill it without it being re-tested.


----------



## mistylane (20/1/09)

Noted the issue re. testing; I would agree that a in-test cylinder is a safe cylinder.

As for ownership, it's more about having the right to have the bottle; as such I believe that a bond was paid for the cylinder and I can verify to anyone my mate "Still owns a pub" - it's just that it's his backyard shed now.


----------



## mistylane (9/8/10)

Interesting question - does anyone refill gas cylinders sourced from overseas? 

Such as new ones with overseas approval - do they need to be tested locally before anyone will refill them?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (9/8/10)

I get my bottles refilled by Keg King in Springvale. Not sure how you would go with an overseas bottle, but I had a non keg king bottle refilled last week ($10 per kilo from memory)


----------



## kenlock (6/6/11)

Old thread refreshed for those needing a refill in Melbourne.

Just got 'mykegonlegs' (6.5kg) refilled by United Fire Equipment in Moorabbin. Cost was $30-.  
A fair price indeed. 68-70 Levanswell Rd Moorabbin 9553 1112. 

Get there before 2:00pm and they'll do it on the spot.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## humulus (6/6/11)

Probably a stupid question,is there a food grade c02(beer),and an industrial grade c02 (extinguishers)?


----------



## donburke (6/6/11)

just to let you know that a certain store in tempe, that is listed as an authorised refiller on the keg king website, quoted me $60 to fill a 2.6kg keg king cylinder

i was shocked by the price quoted, and i asked them 3 times "2.6kg of co2 how much ?" 

"are you sure that price is not for a 6.8kg bottle ?"

$60 it is, NO DEAL

especially given that you can swap and go it for $30


----------



## seemax (6/6/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I get my bottles refilled by Keg King in Springvale. Not sure how you would go with an overseas bottle, but I had a non keg king bottle refilled last week ($10 per kilo from memory)



99% sure they will only fill cylinders with an AS sticker and a Type30 thread.

$10/kg but a minimum cost of $20


----------



## bigben (29/11/11)

hi don

you should google stargas. they have a rental system and 20 refills for a 6kg its good value


----------



## Mitchjazz (29/11/11)

I am sure paintball ranges all use co2 also to fill there tanks for the guns. Ranges would have co2 compressors on site. Not sure if it's food grade though. If you have one near by itt might be a cheap option?


----------



## Wimmig (29/11/11)

donburke said:


> just to let you know that a certain store in tempe, that is listed as an authorised refiller on the keg king website, quoted me $60 to fill a 2.6kg keg king cylinder
> 
> i was shocked by the price quoted, and i asked them 3 times "2.6kg of co2 how much ?"
> 
> ...



Got the same answer from them... Shocked to say the least.


----------



## bigben (1/12/11)

stargas offer next day free delivery 20 refills and 60 rental a year 

its very simple, and around the money, its food grade co2 and there is a 22kg size for big users

if interested just call and ask for big ben


----------



## bowser (1/12/11)

Macarthur home brew refilled my 2.6 c02 for $26

They are open Sunday mornings as well which saved me the other week, even though it is a 30min drive.


----------

